# PF game, judging interest



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I've recently returned to the boards, as those of you who have been in my Adventures before, I tend to fizzle out partway through a longer AP due to a pretty tight schedule that I have.

Because of this, someone suggested getting a group together to run through some shorter adventures, and then in a year or so when my schedule (probably) comes under my control a bit more, then I could go to a longer adventure.

The reason I'm posting this thread is I'm not sure how many other people would be interested in this idea, we could probably keep the same PCs in between adventures, which would make it a little easier later, but I also can't promise that the adventures will be finished, so before signing on you should probably keep that in mind as well.

So, if you're interested, feel free to let me know and hopefully there are enough people to make it work, if not, that's understandable as well.

GM


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2012)

A series of adventures where you keep your character between them is basically the definition of an AP or campaign.  So that's fine.

As for the threat of possible vanishment, that's no different than any other game...especially in PBP.

What kind of game do you have in mind?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 27, 2012)

> A series of adventures where you keep your character between them is basically the definition of an AP or campaign.




I guess campaign would be a better word for it, I wasn't really planning on  having the adventures all be connected to each other asides from maybe an overarching quest that the party was going on, it would all (probably) be homebrew unless I really ran out of ideas/time and maybe ran a few of the adventures in the old issues of Dungeon I have.

I was thinking to start at first level, but I can at least try to run whatever you guys want, I'd rather not have firearms in the game but for character building I would allow any of the hardcovers published by Paizo (Core, APG, Ultimate Magic/Combat, Inner Sea Guide, Gamemastery Guide and the three Bestiaries, plus whatever comes out between now and then, in any case, if you guys really want to play a certain game you can do that, if you guys don't have a preference I would probably run a game where the PCs are traveling across Golarion or whatever world on a journey of some sort, maybe to deliver a message or get something for some mad scientist.

Anyway, those are my ideas for now, I'm not completely sure on everything yet, but I would like to run a game and could probably get something put together by the time it would start.

Long story short: I'd like to do a cross-world quest type game, but whatever you guys want to do works for me too.


----------



## Caim (Apr 27, 2012)

I would be very much interested.


----------



## Starman (Apr 27, 2012)

Color me interested.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Apr 27, 2012)

I too am interested


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks like there should be a good group, I'll give it a few more days for people to pipe in.

In the mean time, is there anything any of you are itching to do in the game?

GM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2012)

*peep* Estoy interesado. home brew cross country for starters sounds good. and start at first level is ok with me.


----------



## Starman (Apr 27, 2012)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> In the mean time, is there anything any of you are itching to do in the game?




Fortune and glory.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 27, 2012)

Just over six hours and it filled up. Meanwhile I was snoring my pretty head off 

Seriously, if there is still a spot, I'm interested.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 27, 2012)

I would be interested in this as well.  I've never played with the Pathfinder rules before, and have been interested lately in checking them out more thoroughly.  I can't think of a better way, if you have the room.

Thanks!

-IG

(And thanks, [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], for turning me on to this thread!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2012)

best srd imho 

fyi, ig!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 30, 2012)

So here is a list of interested people thus far:

Shayuri
Terrible Swift Sword
Starman
Ruiktheforgotten
Scott Dewar
ghostcat
industrygothica

This gives us seven people interested this far, and I think I'm going to close recruitment now, seven is probably going to work out pretty well for the party, as people come and go, and then come back, so I think I'm going to close recruitment unless I missed someone from earlier in the thread or if there's someone I know would be able to play well and who wants to play really badly (such as [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] )

GM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2012)

So, what are the creation parameters?


----------



## Caim (May 1, 2012)

Wow...a seven maybe eight man party. All the bases should be covered. I'm thinking of an elven magus.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 1, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> So, what are the creation parameters?




1st level from any of the Paizo hardcovers, excluding firearms, 25 point ability buy, standard starting gold average for your class, you may use two traits (findable on paizos website with their SRD) and it would be better if all the characters were good but I can work with evil or neutral as well.

I'm not sure where to start the campaign yet, but probably a pathfinder person will want you to go get stuff for them and everyone else is busy, or something along those lines, I would go "wizard wants you to get components" but that's been done a lot and why doesn't the old codger go get them himself.

I think that covers the bases, it's been a while since I did this, so please let me know if I missed anything.

GM


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 1, 2012)

i personally prefer n to g for party cohesion and such.


----------



## Caim (May 1, 2012)

I would have to agree with Scott on this subject.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 1, 2012)

ok, so unless you have an awesome reason to be evil, please don't be evil.

GM


----------



## Starman (May 1, 2012)

I'm thinking a rakish half-elven rogue.


----------



## Caim (May 1, 2012)

A paladin or barbabrian would also be fun to play I think and I'm leaning more towards paladin, even over the magus. So maybe that what I'll do.

EDIT: So after thinking over it and reading the Campaign Setting I've decided a Kellid Barbarian.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 1, 2012)

Wizard-transmutationist (buff spells)

I might sneak in a few fighter levels and go for eldrich knight maybe.


----------



## ghostcat (May 1, 2012)

I've got this background for a *Human Monk* that I have been toying with, so I will use the opportunity to give her an outing


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2012)

Pathfinder society game, hm? Lots of travel?

Maybe a druid? Or a sorceror...

I am torn between approving of 1st level for the 'start at the beginning' vibe, or disapproving because it could be months before we see 2nd level.  Just part of PBP, I s'pose.


----------



## industrygothica (May 1, 2012)

Doesn't look like the healer class is taken yet, so I can play a cleric.  Probably dwarven, since that's where my fondness lies.

Thanks again for the opportunity to learn a new(ish) system.  I'm looking forward to it.


-IG


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 3, 2012)

OK, the current idea I have for the Adventure on a larger scale is that the party is originating in Sargava (because it's pretty much at the bottom of the map, this can be changed if everyone wants to do something different, and I was planning on having them trek up to the Land of the Linnorm Kings or Realm of the Mammoth Lords (I think those are the right names), I think the reason will be that the leader of their village, or someone smaller like that wants them to go up and get something from someone up in the North, and because he was a smaller scale person that can help explain why he doesn't have someone stronger do the job for him. Hopefully this is an acceptable idea for everyone, if it's not I can change it so it will be.

GM


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2012)

*David's chalk board*


```
str   10   00   -1   Human wizard 1-Transmutationist
dex   13   +1   3   hd 1d6+1 hp 7/7
con   13   +1   3   bab +0 cmb +0 cmd 11
int   18   +4   10   fort   +
wis   14   +2   5   ref   +
cha   14   +2   5   will   +

human bonus: +2 Int
Xmuter bonus: +1 str

defense-no armor (shield spell)
offense
weapon   att   dam   crit   range   type

traits

Theoretical Magician

[sblock]You've studied more magic than what you can actually perform.

Benefit: You gain a +2 trait bonus on Spellcraft checks, or a +3 bonus 
if you aren't a spellcaster.[/sblock]

Rich Parents

[sblock]You were born into a rich family, perhaps even the nobility, and 
even though you turned to a life of adventure anyway, you enjoyed a 
one-time benefit to your initial finances.

Benefit: Your starting cash increases to 900 gp.[/sblock]


features

Race:

Human Racial Traits
+2 to One Ability Score: Human characters get a +2 bonus
to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent
their varied nature.

Medium: Humans are Medium creatures and have no
bonuses or penalties due to their size.

Normal Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.

Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.

Skilled: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level
and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.

Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans
with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they
want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).

Alignment: Any.
Hit Die: d6.
Class Skills
The wizard's class skills are Appraise (Int), Craft (Int), Fly
(Dex), Knowledge (all) (Int), Linguistics (Int), Profession
(Wis), and Spellcraft (Int).
Skill Ranks per Level: 2 + Int modifier.
Class Features
The following are the class features of the wizard.
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Wizards are proficient
with the club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, and
quarterstaff, but not with any type of armor or shield. Armor
interferes with a wizard's movements, which can cause his
spells with somatic components to fail.
Spells: A wizard casts arcane spells drawn from the
sorcerer/wizard spell list presented in Spell Lists. A wizard
must choose and prepare his spells ahead of time.
To learn, prepare, or cast a spell, the wizard must have an
Intelligence score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The
Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a wizard's spell is
10 + the spell level + the wizard's Intelligence modifier.
A wizard can cast only a certain number of spells of each
spell level per day. His base daily spell allotment is given on
Table: Wizard. In addition, he receives bonus spells per day
if he has a high Intelligence score (see Table: Ability
Modifiers and Bonus Spells).
A wizard may know any number of spells. He must choose
and prepare his spells ahead of time by getting 8 hours of
sleep and spending 1 hour studying his spellbook. While
studying, the wizard decides which spells to prepare.
Bonus Languages: A wizard may substitute Draconic for
one of the bonus languages available to the character because
of his race.
Arcane Bond (Ex or Sp): At 1st level, wizards form a
powerful bond with an object or a creature. This bond can
take one of two forms: a familiar or a bonded object. A
familiar is a magical pet that enhances the wizard's skills and
senses and can aid him in magic, while a bonded object is an
item a wizard can use to cast additional spells or to serve as a
magical item. Once a wizard makes this choice, it is
permanent and cannot be changed. Rules for bonded items
are given below, while rules for familiars are at the end of
this section.
Wizards who select a bonded object begin play with one at
no cost. Objects that are the subject of an arcane bond must
fall into one of the following categories: amulet, ring, staff,
wand, or weapon. These objects are always masterwork
quality. Weapons acquired at 1st level are not made of any
special material. If the object is an amulet or ring, it must be
worn to have effect, while staves, wands, and weapons must
be wielded. If a wizard attempts to cast a spell without his
bonded object worn or in hand, he must make a
concentration check or lose the spell. The DC for this check
is equal to 20 + the spell's level. If the object is a ring or
amulet, it occupies the ring or neck slot accordingly.
A bonded object can be used once per day to cast any one
spell that the wizard has in his spellbook and is capable of
casting, even if the spell is not prepared. This spell is treated
like any other spell cast by the wizard, including casting
time, duration, and other effects dependent on the wizard's
level. This spell cannot be modified by metamagic feats or
other abilities. The bonded object cannot be used to cast
spells from the wizard's opposition schools (see arcane
school).
A wizard can add additional magic abilities to his bonded
object as if he has the required item creation feats and if he
meets the level prerequisites of the feat. For example, a
wizard with a bonded dagger must be at least 5th level to add
magic abilities to the dagger (see the Craft Magic Arms and
Armor feat in Feats). If the bonded object is a wand, it loses
its wand abilities when its last charge is consumed, but it is
not destroyed and it retains all of its bonded object properties
and can be used to craft a new wand. The magic properties of
a bonded object, including any magic abilities added to the
object, only function for the wizard who owns it. If a bonded
object's owner dies, or the item is replaced, the object reverts
to being an ordinary masterwork item of the appropriate
type.
If a bonded object is damaged, it is restored to full hit points
the next time the wizard prepares his spells. If the object of
an arcane bond is lost or destroyed, it can be replaced after 1
week in a special ritual that costs 200 gp per wizard level



plus the cost of the masterwork item. This ritual takes 8
hours to complete. Items replaced in this way do not possess
any of the additional enchantments of the previous bonded
item. A wizard can designate an existing magic item as his
bonded item. This functions in the same way as replacing a
lost or destroyed item except that the new magic item retains
its abilities while gaining the benefits and drawbacks of
becoming a bonded item.
Arcane School: A wizard can choose to specialize in one
school of magic, gaining additional spells and powers based
on that school. This choice must be made at 1st level, and
once made, it cannot be changed. A wizard that does not
select a school receives the universalist school instead.
A wizard that chooses to specialize in one school of magic
must select two other schools as his opposition schools,
representing knowledge sacrificed in one area of arcane lore
to gain mastery in another. A wizard who prepares spells
from his opposition schools must use two spell slots of that
level to prepare the spell. For example, a wizard with
evocation as an opposition school must expend two of his
available 3rd-level spell slots to prepare a fireball. In
addition, a specialist takes a –4 penalty on any skill checks
made when crafting a magic item that has a spell from one of
his opposition schools as a prerequisite. A universalist wizard
can prepare spells from any school without restriction.
Each arcane school gives the wizard a number of school
powers. In addition, specialist wizards receive an additional
spell slot of each spell level he can cast, from 1st on up. Each
day, a wizard can prepare a spell from his specialty school in
that slot. This spell must be in the wizard's spellbook. A
wizard can select a spell modified by a metamagic feat to
prepare in his school slot, but it uses up a higher-level spell
slot. Wizards with the universalist school do not receive a
school slot.

Cantrips: Wizards can prepare a number of cantrips, or 0-
level spells, each day, as noted on Table: Wizard under
“Spells per Day.” These spells are cast like any other spell,
but they are not expended when cast and may be used again.
A wizard can prepare a cantrip from an opposition school,
but it uses up two of his available slots (see below).
Scribe Scroll: At 1st level, a wizard gains Scribe Scroll as a
bonus feat.
Bonus Feats: At 5th, 10th, 15th, and 20th level, a wizard
gains a bonus feat.

specilist:

Transmutation School
Transmuters use magic to change the world around them.
Physical Enhancement (Su): You gain a +1 enhancement
bonus to one physical ability score (Strength, Dexterity, or
Constitution). This bonus increases by +1 for every five
wizard levels you possess to a maximum of +5 at 20th level.
You can change this bonus to a new ability score when you
prepare spells. At 20th level, this bonus applies to two
physical ability scores of your choice.
Telekinetic Fist (Sp): As a standard action you can strike with
a telekinetic fist, targeting any foe within 30 feet as a ranged
touch attack. The telekinetic fist deals 1d4 points of
bludgeoning damage + 1 for every two wizard levels you
possess. You can use this ability a number of times per day
equal to 3 + your Intelligence modifier.
Change Shape (Sp): At 8th level, you can change your shape
for a number of rounds per day equal to your wizard level.
These rounds do not need to be consecutive. This ability
otherwise functions like beast shape II or elemental body I.
At 12th level, this ability functions like beast shape III or
elemental body II.

feats
skills
Spells per level
spells memorized

[sblock=spellbook]
level 0

Abjuration

Resistance 	  	Subject gains +1 on saving throws. 	CRB
Conjuration
Acid Splash 	  	Orb deals 1d3 acid damage. 	CRB
Drench 	  	A sudden downpour soaks a target creature or object. 	Blog

Divination

Detect Magic 	  	Detects all spells and magic items within 60 ft. 	CRB
Detect Poison 	  	Detects poison in one creature or small object. 	CRB
Read Magic 	  	Read scrolls and spellbooks. 	CRB

Enchantment

Daze 	  	A single humanoid creature with 4 HD or less loses its next action. 	CRB

Evocation

Breeze 	  	Create a light wind that blows against target from direction of your choice. 	Blog
Dancing Lights 	  	Creates torches or other lights. 	CRB
Flare 	  	Dazzles one creature (–1 on attack rolls). 	CRB
Light 	  	Object shines like a torch. 	CRB
Penumbra 	  	Protects creature or object touched from bright light. 	Blog
Ray of Frost 	  	Ray deals 1d3 cold damage. 	CRB
Scoop 	  	Create a scoop of force to pick up or carry liquids. 	Blog
Spark 	  	Ignites flammable objects. 	APG

Illusion

Ghost Sound 	  	Figment sounds. 	CRB
Haunted Fey Aspect 	  	You surround yourself with disturbing illusions. 	UC

Necromancy

Bleed 	  	Cause a stabilized creature to resume dying. 	CRB
Disrupt Undead 	  	Deals 1d6 damage to one undead. 	CRB
Touch of Fatigue 	  	Touch attack fatigues target. 	CRB

Transmutation

Jolt 	  	Deal 1d3 electrical damage with a ranged touch attack. 	Blog
Mage Hand 	  	5-pound telekinesis. 	CRB
Mending 	  	Makes minor repairs on an object. 	CRB
Message 	  	Whisper conversation at distance. 	CRB
Open/Close 	  	Opens or closes small or light things. 	CRB
Root 	  	Reinforces a subjects defense against being moved or tripped. 	Blog
Universal
Arcane Mark 	  	Inscribes a personal rune on an object or creature (visible or invisible). 	CRB
Prestidigitation 	  	Performs minor tricks.

level 1
burning disarm
burning hands
Identify
Magic Missile
shield
sleep
unseen servant
[/sblock]

[sblock= background]
sickly as a child, he sought to entertain himself with reading in libraries
learned much from stories of old
was entranced by a traveling wizard.
exchanges between showed a exceptional intellegence
wizard received permission from parents to instruct in the school of the arcane
[/sblock]
```


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2012)

I'm gonna hafta back out of this game it seems. My apologies. I don't want to join a game if I am not sure I can give it my all.

Have fun y'all!


----------



## Starman (May 4, 2012)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> OK, the current idea I have for the Adventure on a larger scale is that the party is originating in Sargava (because it's pretty much at the bottom of the map, this can be changed if everyone wants to do something different, and I was planning on having them trek up to the Land of the Linnorm Kings or Realm of the Mammoth Lords (I think those are the right names), I think the reason will be that the leader of their village, or someone smaller like that wants them to go up and get something from someone up in the North, and because he was a smaller scale person that can help explain why he doesn't have someone stronger do the job for him. Hopefully this is an acceptable idea for everyone, if it's not I can change it so it will be.
> 
> GM




That seems like a decent start, but it might need more cowbell.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (May 4, 2012)

Hmm...well if no one else has called it i would like to play a 2 weapon fighter


----------



## Caim (May 4, 2012)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> OK, the current idea I have for the Adventure on a larger scale is that the party is originating in Sargava (because it's pretty much at the bottom of the map, this can be changed if everyone wants to do something different, and I was planning on having them trek up to the Land of the Linnorm Kings or Realm of the Mammoth Lords (I think those are the right names), I think the reason will be that the leader of their village, or someone smaller like that wants them to go up and get something from someone up in the North, and because he was a smaller scale person that can help explain why he doesn't have someone stronger do the job for him. Hopefully this is an acceptable idea for everyone, if it's not I can change it so it will be.
> 
> GM




I fine with this origin and since I'm making a human (Kellid) background it'll work out that much better.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2012)

Ruiktheforgotten said:


> Hmm...well if no one else has called it i would like to play a 2 weapon fighter




I don't think any one else has, so have at it!


----------



## Starman (May 5, 2012)

So, just to help us all keep straight what sort of party we're currently looking at, here is a list of players and what they have suggested playing.

Terrible Swift Sword - Human (Kellid) Barbarian
Starman - Half-elf Rogue
Ruiktheforgotten - Catfolk Fighter
Scott Dewar - Human Wizard (Transmuter)
ghostcat - Human Monk
industrygothica - Dwarven Cleric

Seems pretty well-rounded to me.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (May 5, 2012)

well derped the race the first post xD im gonna be a cat folk


----------



## Starman (May 6, 2012)

Ruiktheforgotten said:


> well derped the race the first post xD im gonna be a cat folk




Updated the post.


----------



## industrygothica (May 7, 2012)

Basic sheet made from an old 3.5 template I had, as yet incomplete.  Let me know if I'm on the right track, please--I know lots has changed.

Thanks!

-IG



```
[B]Name:[/B] Glymshe Stonelager
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric 1
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Torag (Earth, Protection)

[B]Str:[/B] 11 +0 ( 1p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B]  8 -1 (-2p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d8+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 ( 0p.)     [B]CMB/D:[/B] +5/+9    [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 ( 2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 20 +3 (17p.)     [B]Init:[/B] -1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +2 ( 7p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -6         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 16           10    +5    +2    -1    +0    +0    +0    XX
[B]Touch:[/B]  9              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +1    +1    +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    -1    +1    +0
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +5    +1    +8

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Warhammer                 +0     1d8+0        x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Giant

[B]Class Abilities:[/B] Aura (Law, Good); Channel Energy
[B]Earth domain:[/B] You have mastery over earth, metal, and stone, can fire darts of acid, and command earth creatures.
[B]Protection domain:[/B] Your faith is your greatest source of protection, and you can use that faith to defend others. In addition, you receive a +1 resistance bonus on saving throws. This bonus increases by 1 for every 5 levels you possess.

[B]Feats:[/B] 
[B]Selective Channeling:[/B]When you channel energy, you can choose a number of targets in the area up to your Charisma modifier. These targets are not affected by your channeled energy.

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Warhammer                    12gp  5lb
Scale Mail                   50gp 30lb
Shield, Heavy steel          20gp 15lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]50lb      [B]Money:[/B] 58gp --sp --cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                38   76   115   175   875

[B]Age:[/B] 73
[B]Height:[/B] 4'01"
[B]Weight:[/B] 190lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Red
```

*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:*


----------



## Caim (May 7, 2012)

Speaking of characters...are we going to get a RG soon?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 7, 2012)

IG, your fort save is off. either you forgot a modification or the math is a new form I have yet to see elsewhere


----------



## Starman (May 7, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> IG, your fort save is off. either you forgot a modification or the math is a new form I have yet to see elsewhere




Dude, 2+2=4 is soooo last century.


----------



## ghostcat (May 7, 2012)

[sblock="Ag Ness"]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Monk(1) (Monk of the Lotus)
Level: 1
Experience: 0
Hero Points:
Alignment: Lawful Good
Languages:  Common
Deity: Iomedae[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR 18 (+4) [base 16] {10 pts}
DEX 14 (+2) [base 14] {5 pts}
CON 14 (+2) [base 14] {5 pts}
INT 10 (+0) [base 10] {0 pts}
WIS 14 (+2) [base 14] {5 pts}
CHA 10 (+0) [base 10] {0 pts}
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 11 = (1d8) +2 [Con] +1 [FC]
AC: 15 = 10 + 0 [Armor] + 0 [shield] + 2 [DEX] + 2 [WIS] + 1 [Featodge]
Touch: 15 = 10 + 2 [DEX] + 2 [WIS] + 1 [Featodge]
Flatfooted: 12 = 10 + 0 [Armor] + 0 [shield]  + 2 [WIS]
INIT: +4 = +2 [DEX] +2 [Trait:Exile]
BAB: +0 = 0 [Monk]
CMB: +4 = +4 (STR) +0 (BAB)
CMD: 19 = 10 +4 (STR) +2 (DEX) +0 (BAB) +2 [WIS] +1 [Featodge]
Fort: +4 = +2 [base] + 2 [CON]
Reflex: +4 = +2 [base] + 2 [DEX]
Will: +4 = +2 [base] + 2 [WIS]
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction: 
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats] 
Unarmed Strike +4 = +0 [BAB] +4 [STR] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d6+4, 20/x2
Grapple +0 = +4 [CMB] +2 [feat:Improved Grapple] / DMG = N/A 
Cestus +4 = +0 [BAB] +4 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] / DMG = 1d4+4, 19-20x2
Shuriken +2 = +0 [BAB] +2 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d2+4, 20x2, 10 ft. [Range]
Flurry of Blows +3/+3 = +0 [BAB] +4 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] +1 [Monk Level] -2 [Two-Weapon Fighting]/ DMG = 1d6+4, 20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Bonus Feat
Skilled[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
AC Bonus
Monk Bonus Feat: Improved Grapple
Flurry of Blows
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Class Feats:
Improved Unarmed Strike
Touch of Serenity

Feats:
Human Bonus: Deflect Arrows
1st Level: Dodge
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 5 = [4 (class) + +0 (INT)] x 1 (LvL) + 01 (Human Bonus) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 1/1 
ACP: -0
Skills:
^ = trained only

```
Total                          Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+06 =  Acrobatics              +02    +01   +3  +00   +0  DEX
+06 =  Perception              +02    +01   +3  +00       WIS
+06 =  Profession (Governess)^ +02    +01   +3  +00       WIS
+07 =  Sense Motive            +02    +01   +3  +01       WIS
+06 =  Stealth                 +02    +01   +3  +00   +0  DEX
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                                Cost   Weight
Backpack                                 2gp    2lbs
- Bedroll                                1sp    5lbs
- Blanket                                2sp    1lbs
- Waterskin (Filled)                     1gp    4lbs
- Waterskin (Filled)                     1gp    4lbs
Traveler's Outfit                        0cp    5lbs
Pouch (Belt)                             1gp    0.5lbs
- Cestus                                 5gp    1lbs
- Fishhook                               1sp    0lbs
- Flint and Steel                        1gp    0lbs
- Twine (50 ft.)                         1cp    0.5lbs
Shuriken                                 2sp    0.1lbs
Shuriken                                 2sp    0.1lbs
Shuriken                                 2sp    0.1lbs
Shuriken                                 2sp    0.1lbs
Shuriken                                 2sp    0.1lbs
Shuriken                                 2sp    0.1lbs
Shuriken                                 2sp    0.1lbs
Shuriken                                 2sp    0.1lbs
Shuriken                                 2sp    0.1lbs
Shuriken                                 2sp    0.1lbs
Flurry of Blows                          0cp    0lbs
Total weight carried: 19 lbs.
```
Treasure: 21gp, 5sp, 8cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity
Light: 0 to 100lbs
Medium: 101 to 200lbs
Heavy: 201 to 300lbs
Maximum weight possible: 300 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: M
Gender: Female
Age: 30
Height: 5' 4"
Weight: 160 lbs.
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: brown
Skin Color: Pale
Apperance: [/sblock][sblock=Background][/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 7, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> IG, your fort save is off. either you forgot a modification or the math is a new form I have yet to see elsewhere




Thanks for that.  I suppose if that's all I screwed up on then I'm in good shape. But there's still plenty left to do, so...

Thanks again.

-IG


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2012)

*tips hat*


----------



## Starman (May 8, 2012)

I should have my character ready to go by tomorrow night.


----------



## Starman (May 9, 2012)

I just need to finish up my equipment, my description, and my background; but then I'm good to go. 


```
[B]Name:[/B] Finarfean the Fantastic
[B]Class/Level:[/B] Rogue (Rake) 1
[B]Race:[/B] Half-elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d8+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1      [B]CMB/D:[/B] +0/+14   [B]Dmg Red:[/B] n/a
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] n/a
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] n/a
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3      [B]ACP:[/B] +0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] n/a

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 16           10    +2    +0    +4    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1    +0    +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +4    +0    +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +0    +0    +0

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MW Short Sword            +5     1d6+0      19-20/x2
Dagger                    +4     1d4+0      19-20/x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elf

[B]Race Abilities:[/B]
Adaptability, Elf-blood, Elven Immunities, Keen Senses, 
Low-light Vision, Multitalented (Rogue, Fighter)

[B]Class Abilities:[/B] 
Bravado's Blade, Sneak Attack +1d6 

[B]Traits:[/B] 
Charming, Rich Parents

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Skill Focus (Bluff), Weapon Finesse

[B]Skills:[/B]
                        Ranks   Abil    Class   Misc   Total
Acrobatics                 1      4       3              8
Bluff                      1      3       3      3      10
Diplomacy                  1      3       3              7
Escape Artist              1      4       3              8
Intimidate                 1      3       3              7
Perception                 1      0       3      2       6
Perform (Oratory)          1      3       3              7
Sleight of Hand            1      4       3              8
Stealth                    1      4       3              8

[B]Equipment:               Cost     Weight[/B]
MW Short Sword           310 gp    2 lb
Dagger x3                  2 gp    1 lb (ea)
Leather Armor             10 gp   15 lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp --sp --cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                33   66   100   200   500

[B]Age:[/B] 22
[B]Height:[/B] 5'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 175 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Blonde

[B]Appearance:[/B] 
Finarfean (or Fin to his friends) is a tall, slender half-elf. He has long, blonde hair that flows down to his shoulder blades and is always carefully combed and always shines. His eyes are a sparkly blue. His mouth is usually just on the edge of a mischievous grin. Fin dresses in only the finest clothing which is typically brightly colored. He wears plenty of jewelry too, rings, bracelets, necklaces, and so on. 

[B]Background:[/B]
Fin grew up as a bastard son of a minor noble family. Being a bastard wasn't a problem so much as was his laziness and general dislike of doing what he was told he must do by the head of the family. Finally it was decided that it would probably be best if Fin was given some gold and told to go make his own way in the world. He wasn't exactly kicked out of the family, but it was made clear that unless he decided to "grow up" then it was best he didn't come back. Fin didn't have much of a problem with this. Now he travels in search of easy money and places to spend it.
```


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2012)

do we have an rg yet?


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2012)

Negative. Our GM has not been on the boards since May 5th.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 14, 2012)

sorry about the wait guys, last week was formal exams (for not-AP classes) this week I theoretically have a little more time, but AP Gov is all day tomorrow (7:45 AM-4:00 PM) so I probably won't be able to post then, and I have to present my Senior Project on Friday morning, which still needs a fair bit of work, so until then I probably won't be able to post much.

Luckily, after that I'm pretty much done, I have all of next week off (except for Wednesday when I need to get a bunch of stuff shoved in the holes in my teeth) and then I have a class in the morning for the two weeks after that, but otherwise I have nothing else going on until summer, which should be fairly laid back.

I set up the RG here

Thank you for your patience!
GM


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2012)

except for the paint gun wars


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 14, 2012)

I have not had one of those since last winter, about a month ago I painted a couple of my nerf guns to be better camouflaged, I used black as a base and sprayed brown and green stripes onto them, then used hockey tape on the parts I grab a lot to keep the paint on while still keeping them stealthy.

In terms of fun stuff I've done, prom was Saturday, which was something my GF wanted to go to more than I did anyway, it was a nice night but there are many more romantic things you can do for a lot cheaper, like, say going to the beach and watching the sunset together, or going and having an evening in town.


----------



## Starman (May 16, 2012)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I set up the RG here
> 
> Thank you for your patience!
> GM




Sweet! I just posted my character.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2012)

I will post my work there in the next week. I will be pretty busy until tues


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2012)

FYI I will be in KC this weekend


----------

